# Problème au login après un retour sur macOS



## Deleted member 1127690 (18 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir,
Ayant installé un BootCamp Windows cet après-midi, après plusieurs changements d’OS réussis, j’essaie de repasser de Windows à macOS, et là, je tape mon mot de passe utilisateur, et après un long chargement, un symbole « interdit » s’affiche, et impossible de me connecter, même après plusieurs reboots. Auriez-vous une solution ? Merci [emoji20]


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Barry
*
Si tu démarres les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées ensemble (= démarrage sur l'OS de secours du disque) -->

- est-ce que tu obtiens > après un chargement assez longuet > un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* (= écran de la session de secours) ?​


----------



## Deleted member 1127690 (19 Mars 2019)

Merci beaucoup Macomaniac, mais au moment où j’ai reçu ta réponse, j’avais réussi à régler mon problème, en passant effectivement par l’OS de secours, et, en ouvrant l’utilitaire de disque, je me suis rendu compte que ma partition qui contenait macOS était encryptée, j’ai donc saisi mon mot de passe et tout est rentré dans l’ordre, mais merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2019)

Alors content pour toi de t'être auto-dépanné !


----------



## GPivaudran (21 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir @macomaniac, j'ai le même problème que cette personne, cependant, même en désactivant FileVault depuis le Recovery Mode, il est impossible pour moi de réouvrir ma session, ce symbole s'affiche toujours, aurais-tu une éventuelle solution ? Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir *GPivaudran*

Je te propose de fournir d'abord les informations de base par le procédé suivant (tuto) -->

 - démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## GPivaudran (21 Mars 2019)

Voici

```
/dev/disk0 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk0s1

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         950.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.3 GB    disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +950.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            676.1 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 62.3 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2019)

Je vois que le volume *Macintosh HD* est en format *apfs*. *676 Go* d'occupation.

Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil ap list
```


qui va afficher le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur apfs*

Poste ce tableau.


----------



## GPivaudran (21 Mars 2019)

```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 55A17606-34CB-4595-87A2-82E6CFF3D4D3
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      950000398336 B (950.0 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   678001065984 B (678.0 GB) (71.4% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       271999332352 B (272.0 GB) (28.6% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk1s2 1BC14CE0-8081-4A58-AB01-A366920BA940
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk1s2
    |   Size:                       950000398336 B (950.0 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 A7793D1F-693F-3670-A541-19025D2307C4
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         676144865280 B (676.1 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 Yes (Locked)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 B22F8095-C40B-4CD3-93FE-AACD8642CF31
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         62324736 B (62.3 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 BD260912-1A9E-480A-AEA8-EDA9114BB034
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         516956160 B (517.0 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 32781DEF-30AE-4B70-8A6E-07B8C0C54457
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               Not Mounted
        Capacity Consumed:         1073762304 B (1.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2019)

Cette mention -->

```
|   FileVault:                 Yes (Locked)
```


montre que FileVault est activé et verrouille actuellement le volume *Macintosh HD*

Dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* grisé (= non monté) > bouton : "*Monter*" > ton mot-de-passe de session dans le panneau qui le demande --> le volume *Macintosh HD* doit être libellé en *noir*, si remonté

- est-ce le cas ?​


----------



## GPivaudran (21 Mars 2019)

Oui, il est monté, mais c'est ce que j'ai déjà fait, et cela ne règle pas mon problème


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2019)

Le monter pour la session de secours --> ne change rien en soi quand tu redémarres > car dès la fermeture de la session de secours le volume se reverrouille.

Passe les 3 commandes (séparément) -->

```
diskutil info /Volumes/Mac*
ls /Volumes/Mac*
bless --info /Volumes/Mac*
```


le "*l*" de "*ls*" est la minuscule de "*L*" ; mets *Mac** à la fin (abréviation commode)

la 1ère affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume

la 2è liste ses objets de 1er rang

la 3è retourne son chemin de démarrage

Poste les tableaux retournés --> ils donneront une idée de la situation actuelle du volume.


----------



## GPivaudran (21 Mars 2019)

La première commande

```
Device Identifier:         disk2s1
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s1
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       Yes
   Booter Disk:               disk2s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk2s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               A7793D1F-693F-3670-A541-19025D2307C4
   Disk / Partition UUID:     A7793D1F-693F-3670-A541-19025D2307C4

   Disk Size:                 950.0 GB (950000398336 Bytes) (exactly 1855469528 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        950.0 GB (950000398336 Bytes) (exactly 1855469528 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         678.0 GB (677985656832 Bytes) (exactly 1324190736 512-Byte-Units) (71.4%)
   Volume Free Space:         272.0 GB (272014741504 Bytes) (exactly 531278792 512-Byte-Units) (28.6%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No
```


----------



## GPivaudran (21 Mars 2019)

Et les deux suivantes

```
ls /Volumes/Mac*
.DS_Store
.DocumentRevisions-V100
.HFS+ Private Directory Data?
.MySCMServerInfo
.OSInstallerMessages
.PKInstallSandboxManager
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
.Spotlight-V100
.Trashes
.VolumeIcon.icns
.dbfseventsd
.file
.fseventsd
.vol
Applications
Guides de l’utilisateur et informations
Incompatible Software
Informations sur l’utilisateur
Library
Network
System
Users
Volumes
bin
cores
dev
etc
home
iBSS.n90ap
installer.failurerequests
lost+found
net
opt
private
sbin
tmp
usr
var
-bash-3.2# bless --info /Volumes/Mac*
        2253 => Blessed System File is <Preboot>/A7793D1F-693F-3670-A541-19025D2307C4/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
          23 => Blessed System Folder is <Preboot>/A7793D1F-693F-3670-A541-19025D2307C4/System/Library/CoreServices
The blessed volume in this APFS container is "/Volumes/Macintosh HD".
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2019)

Le volume est monté en lecture & écriture > réinstallable. La distribution des dossiers-Système est complète > sans mise-en-quarantaine ou trace de dossier d'une installation avortée. Le chemin de démarrage pointe régulièrement au démarreur *boot.efi* de l'OS installé -->

- il n'y a aucune anomalie formelle apparente.​
Questions : quand tu démarres normalement > tu as un écran de connexion initial où tu saisis ton mot-de-passe car > FileVault étant activé et le volume *Macintosh HD* verrouillé --> il faut le déverrouiller inauguralement afin de le remonter et que son OS puisse être démarré -->

- est-ce qu'après saisie et validation de ton mot-de-passe > tu vois s'afficher une  ?​
- est-ce que tu as ensuite une barre de chargement du Système ? - si oui > se charge-t-elle partiellement avant que tu aies le sens interdit ? - si oui > jusqu'à quel partie de la barre environ ?​


----------



## GPivaudran (21 Mars 2019)

Non je n'ai pas de Pomme, mais j'ai une barre de chargement, qui s'arrête entre les deux-tiers et les trois-quarts environ, avant d'afficher le sens interdit


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2019)

Alors c'est un plantage du serveur *launchd* > qui est le service d'initialisation de l'OS. Plantage intervenant largement en cours d'opération déjà effectuée.

La seule chose que tu puisses tenter concernant ce problème --> est  une réinstallation de l'OS "sur" le volume *Macintosh HD* monté. Seul le logiciel-Système sera restauré > ton compte et les applications tierces non touchées.

Donc dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> en choisissant *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si cette restauration de l'OS a suffi aura résoudre ton problème de démarrage. Si ce n'était pas le cas > j'aurai un plan B.​


----------



## GPivaudran (21 Mars 2019)

Cela a visiblement fonctionné, j'ai essayé (avec succès) de faire un macOS - Windows - macOS, et tout s'est bien passé, donc merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------

